# Myxazin and salt



## inveritas (Jan 24, 2013)

Quick question that I can't find an answer on Google: Can Myxazin and aquarium salt (of half the recommended concentration after a 50% PWC) be mixed together safely?

I'm treating my betta for fin rot but do not want to disturb the tank water (which has some salt) too much - planning to add Myxazin in together with 50% PWC. The salt did not heal his fins which has ripped for 2 weeks already.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

You mean you are trying to treat your betta without doing water changes? You can't keep a betta healthy without at least weekly water changes (maybe more depending on the size and state of the tank).

More info is needed: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233

Also what are the ingredients in Myxazin?


----------



## inveritas (Jan 24, 2013)

callistra said:


> You mean you are trying to treat your betta without doing water changes? You can't keep a betta healthy without at least weekly water changes (maybe more depending on the size and state of the tank).
> 
> More info is needed: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233
> 
> Also what are the ingredients in Myxazin?


I do weekly 50% water changes in my 2G - sorry I didn't state that. What I meant was whether it was safe to add Myxazin in my next water change while there is still some leftover salt in the remaining 50% unchanged tank water.

Ingredients for Myxazin - broad spectrum bactericide:

Malachite Green (0.17% w/v)
Formaldehyde (0.24% w/v)
Acriflavine (0.11% w/v)

Thanks!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

50% weekly in a 2g is not enough. This is the cause of the fin rot. Can you please fill out the rest of the link? Also add how long your tank has been set up with your fish in it, exactly what filter you are using, how you are maintaining it, and if your cleaning include using some kind of siphon or just taking water off the top.

Myxazin's ingredients treat external parasites. That's not something for fin rot. Formaldehyde is also a toxic compound not a med. I wouldn't use it at all, imho.


----------



## inveritas (Jan 24, 2013)

That's strage though, the medication is branded for "Fin Rot & Ulcers" and is the most popular brand (Waterlife) where I am in Singapore. It worked on my other fishes which had fin rot, but I'm more concerned about using it this time round as I have a low concentration of salt in this tank and wouldn't want any bad chemical reactions between that and the Myxazin.

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2G / 8L
What temperature is your tank? 26.5C/80F
Does your tank have a filter? 3W internal, running only during daytime
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Not necessary, I live on the equator
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Hikari pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? 5 pellets daily

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Weekly
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50-70%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Seachem Prime

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
Tank too small for stable results / pH, High Range pH, Ammonia, Nitrate & Nitrates safe last tested.

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Torn fins
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? No
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 2 weeks ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Pinch of salt with each water change for past 2 weeks. No improvement, no deterioration.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? Unsure, but purchased 2 months ago.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

If you want to cycle your tank you need your filter to be on all the time. If you only leave it on during the day time you might as well not use it. This means you should have been doing two weekly water changes a week - one 50% and one 100%. This is why he has the rot.

At this point, he is not fit to use to cycle your tank, which can take up to 2 months. This guide talks about how to do it without hurting your fish, but you need a reliable drops kit for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47838

At this point, You should be doing at least 50% change every other day with 100% weekly. Personally, I would do 50% daily with 100% weekly. In addition to this I would use an actual antibiotic. I'm not sure what's available in your area.. 

Salt should be measured and not pinched - 1 tsp per gallon predissolved for fin rot. A pinch would have not been enough to help with anything. However it can only be used up to 10 days so it needs to be discontinued at this point, and you can try it again correctly in another couple weeks if you need to.


----------



## inveritas (Jan 24, 2013)

Guess I'll find a sponge filter that won't disturb him at night, do more water changes and find a better medicine for the rot! Thanks!


----------

